# Turkey Fryer as a Smoker?



## thaddy1978 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a few questions for you. I was at Home Depot today and looking at their discounted grills. In talking to one of the store clerks, who was quite the smoker, he pointed out a Char-Broil propane Oil-Less turkey fryer (Big Easy) and said he had heard of folks using those as smokers. Anyone ever try it with one of those?

Not being familiar with propane smokers, how long does a cylinder last when it comes to standard smoking? Like turkey, ribs, roasts, etc.

Don't have much money, but looking at buying another smoker. I bought a Brinkmann Gourmet charcoal Smoker and loved it, but had difficulty, despite modifications, maintaining temperatures. Have any of you used the propane version or electric?


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

A standard 20 lb.propane cylinder in my smokehouse will last me approximately 3 - 10 hr smokes from an exchange place (such as Walmart, etc.).  It is important to know that fact as you will not get 20 lbs. of propane; more like 14-15 lbs; you pay for convenience.  If you take your tank to a refill station (many U-Haul places and RV places provide refill stations with a licensed tech to perform the refill) you will get 20 lbs. and probably pay a little more for it.  My propane burner is 35,000 btu from Northern Tool (http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_15490_15490)  the btu rating will definitely influence what amount of gas you use too.  You can check out my smokehouse build below in my sig line (Smokehouse).


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2011)

Quote:


thaddy1978 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a few questions for you. I was at Home Depot today and looking at their discounted grills. In talking to one of the store clerks, who was quite the smoker, he pointed out a Char-Broil propane Oil-Less turkey fryer (Big Easy) and said he had heard of folks using those as smokers. Anyone ever try it with one of those?
> 
> ...


thaddy, morning..... No matter which smoker you get, there is a learning curve to get it to produce the kind of food you desire.... 

Whether it be bacon, pulled pork, turkey/chicken etc... they all have different cooking techniques.... each takes time to master....

You are fortunate to have found this site... The folks here are willing to share their mistakes and improvements they have encountered during their path to perfection, which will make your learning curve "not so difficult"...

There are folks here that enjoy their Brinkmann smokers and make great food... Take a few more tips from them before investing in a different smoker is my suggestion.... I could be wrong.. I have been in the past... will be in the future... Good luck, good smoking... take lots of pictures of you food projects... we love pictures...

Glad you joined us here... enjoy the long smokey ride.... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone using that turkey fryer as a smoker.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 18, 2011)

I think what he was referring to was using the propane burner part as a way to power the heat source for a smoker build; please correct me thaddy if I am wrong or clarify your intention.


SmokinAl said:


> I have never heard of anyone using that turkey fryer as a smoker.


----------



## thaddy1978 (Jan 21, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I think what he was referring to was using the propane burner part as a way to power the heat source for a smoker build; please correct me thaddy if I am wrong or clarify your intention.




No, it was the whole thing. It looks as though you could probably put wood in the bottom of it and have it smoke as needed.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 22, 2012)

I own a charbroil oil-less fryer, and I just don't see how it would work for a smoker

It's either all on or off, with no real heat control

Todd


----------

